# trotline somerville



## gunsmith708 (Dec 13, 2012)

What is a good bait for trotlines in somerville? I'll be going in 2 week's just trying to get prepared. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

Any thing that you can catch out of the lake.....Legal that is


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Crawfish, small pearch, shad, liver.


----------



## gunsmith708 (Dec 13, 2012)

Will chicken liver stay on the hook good what about gizzards or hearts.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Chicken liver probably won't stay on the hooks very long, it's like hooking jello. Get you some chicken hearts and gizzards and coat them with garlic salt and leave them in The sun for a couple of hours inA zip lock bag. The gizzards will knock a buzzard off the gut wagon, but the catfish like them. Or you could use shad, any cut bait, etc. Cut mullet works good for blues. Good luck.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

As far as liver beef liver will stay on the hook good.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Zote soap, cut carp, shrimp


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

HEB chicken hearts


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

June bugs


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Cheap hot dogs cut in 1" sections. Most people laugh when I tell them one of the best baits in the spring is those frozen cooked cocktail shrimp. Laugh now but you will be surprised how well they work.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> Cheap hot dogs cut in 1" sections. Most people laugh when I tell them one of the best baits in the spring is those frozen cooked cocktail shrimp. Laugh now but you will be surprised how well they work.


so which is it, wieners or shrimp?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Cut up gar. Free all over the place at boat ramps on the Trinity but if you can get your hands a a few dozen small live ones (7-8") they work much better.


----------



## seber (Aug 11, 2014)

sotexhookset said:


> Cut up gar. Free all over the place at boat ramps on the Trinity but if you can get your hands a a few dozen small live ones (7-8") they work much better.


I believe gar being considered a gamefish are illegal for bait.


----------

